# A/C blower motor cuts off



## ohmsforbrains (Sep 11, 2010)

A/C replaced recently. Kept the old squirrel cage fan assembly to use as a garage fan. It is an 3/4 hp 110v open type 48 motor, cap start/cap run and draws about 9 amps. It was functioning properly when removed.

The primary wiring colors are white, black, red, blue. I wired 12/2 wires to white and black for highest speed. It will run for 15 seconds or so and then cut off for awhile, then start up again, cycling over and over. Both ends of squirrel cage are open.

When turned on its side on the floor so that one intake is blocked, it will run forever. It seems to want a load. Blocking one side, however, does not give me full air flow.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed._


----------

